# Granular 1.0



## anurag_bhd (Feb 20, 2009)

Although I am quite late in letting you guys know about this news, I think it is better late than never to tell.

Granular Linux's version 1.0 was released last month. Granular is one of the most active Linux distros from India.

Looking at the huge number of open source lovers out here, I am sure many of you would want to try it out yourself.

Also, Granular 1.0 is expected to be included in March 2009 edition of Digit. 

*Website*
*www.granularlinux.com/

*Release announcement*
*www.granularproject.org/?q=node/121

Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Anurag for this info.



> The literal meaning of the word Granular in the computing world is :
> "The degree of modularity of a system. More granularity implies more flexibility in customizing a system, because there are more, smaller increments (granules) from which to choose."


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks buddy, it looks really nice !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like a very polished distro..
E17 looks particularly cool...
I see it's based on KDE 3.5...Any plans for KDE 4.2?


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Looks like a very polished distro..
> E17 looks particularly cool...
> I see it's based on KDE 3.5...Any plans for KDE 4.2?



Yep, there are plans for KDE 4. We'll be working shortly to package and provide KDE 4 RPMs in the repository, as KDE 4 is the future desktop environment and a much needed thing in our repository right now. Also, the next release will be based on KDE 4 only.

And thanks guys for the complements.


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 21, 2009)

Most attractive Indian distribution.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

I am tempted to use it since it is desi stuff.

Already downloaded and installed  Its based on PCLinuxOS with rock-solid KDE 3.5 as DE and packages are handled with APT/Synaptic. WIll use this distro a my primary OS after the memory hog openSUSE 11.1

@Anurag: Tell us in which way you are related to GranularLinux Project?


----------



## nach (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds cool
tonight downloading


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @Anurag: Tell us in which way you are related to GranularLinux Project?


I am not related...
But Anurag_bhd is the project leader:
*www.granularproject.org/?q=node/3


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

^Ha ha....go and support Liverpool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^
Anytime...


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I am not related...
> But Anurag_bhd is the project leader:
> *www.granularproject.org/?q=node/3



Yep, Liverpool_fan is right about that. 

And talking about EPL, my current favorite is Chelsea.
( Hmm... Am I going off topic? Never mind.  )


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

^Yes, it will be on the March DVD
I've not checked it out thoroughly, but a test run on VirtualBox was enough to convince me to use it on my Laptop. I currently use Fedora...


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 23, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^Yes, it will be on the March DVD
> I've not checked it out thoroughly, but a test run on VirtualBox was enough to convince me to use it on my Laptop. I currently use Fedora...



Yep, great to know that.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2009)

anurag_bhd said:


> Yep, Liverpool_fan is right about that.
> 
> And talking about EPL, my current favorite is Chelsea.
> ( Hmm... Am I going off topic? Never mind.  )


w00t me too Chelsea-ite 
Anyway, this seems to be a very polished distro, any plans for KDE 4.2? (or even Gnome?)


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 23, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> w00t me too Chelsea-ite
> Anyway, this seems to be a very polished distro, any plans for KDE 4.2? (or even Gnome?)



Yes, we'll be working on to package KDE 4.2 RPMs shortly. The next release would be expectedly based on KDE 4 only.


----------



## anurag_bhd (Mar 10, 2009)

Hehe, so Granular 1.0 has been included in the DVD for this month's issue (March 2009). Make sure you try it from there.


----------



## vaithy (Mar 16, 2009)

dear Anurag!
For KDE 4.2 many distros are there..why U want to join this bandwagon? What vista' is to Windows KDE 4 is to Linux (KDE based)..PCLOS wait for two years(it is true they also lost the first rank held in DW) now they hit with vengeance with their new version but based on KDE 3.5, why not u concentrate on it..atleast a DVD version of Granular with Open office 3.01 and include many multimedia applications may be your next goal // I know You are the developer and only you know what to do with your distro.. i am merely a user but based on my user experience I express my view here... thanks for the nice distro..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## anurag_bhd (Mar 17, 2009)

vaithy said:


> dear Anurag!
> For KDE 4.2 many distros are there..why U want to join this bandwagon? What vista' is to Windows KDE 4 is to Linux (KDE based)..PCLOS wait for two years(it is true they also lost the first rank held in DW) now they hit with vengeance with their new version but based on KDE 3.5, why not u concentrate on it..atleast a DVD version of Granular with Open office 3.01 and include many multimedia applications may be your next goal // I know You are the developer and only you know what to do with your distro.. i am merely a user but based on my user experience I express my view here... thanks for the nice distro..
> with regards,
> vaithy



Vaithy,

Thanks for your suggestion, but believe it or not, KDE 4 is the future of the DE. In the coming times, KDE 3.5 will stop getting updated upstream (by the KDE developers themselves). You might have already noticed this trend with the recent developments within the KDE team. The KDE 4 branch is getting updated very regularly, but KDE 3.5's last update was KDE 3.5.10, which was more than 8 months ago.

Also, with KDE 4.2, it has changed a lot. Even all the critics, who earlier used to heavily criticize KDE 4 for its lack of features and usefulness, changed their minds over this release. KDE 4.2 comes with a whole lot of improvements and many features ported from the KDE 3.5 branch.

So, it is inevitable for us, or any other Linux distro for that matter, to go with KDE 4 in the future. No one would want to continue using the older version of the DE when a newer one is already available.

And don't worry about KDE 4 much. Almost the same thing happened years ago when the users saw a transition from KDE 2 to KDE 3. I am sure, at the end of the day, you (and most of the other regular Linux users), are going to like KDE 4.


----------



## vaithy (Mar 17, 2009)

Dear anurag,
I have already tested kde 4-2 in Mandriva 2009.1 alpha and fedora 11 alpha. 4.2 is really good than its preceeding version it is hugging too much resources,and still some functions are not properly working.. One example is, I am using BSNL EVDO usb modem on my laptop which work well on kde 3.5..But in 4.2 despitethe same settings in kppp and amarok,k3b applications need some improvement..
The fundamental strength of linux is it is for the, "Am Admi" category and many have old jaded computer box with scant RAM and harddisk space.. they are not the Marketing target for MS goons..But for Linux they are.. 
So my suggestion is kde developer should not abandaned kde 3-5 but they can develope 4-2 for business clients..both can co-exist

with regards
vaithy


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2009)

> The fundamental strength of linux is it is for the, "Am Admi" category and many have old jaded computer box with scant RAM and harddisk space.. they are not the Marketing target for MS goons..But for Linux they are..


Although you might find a good amount fo people who fall in the category there are a certain percentage who have computers which are pretty standard or up to date. The benefit of Linux is you are able to run what you want and hence it is viable on a range of different computers. 

In other words, let people run what they want. Its providing them with the option to change that counts.


----------



## clarjon1 (Mar 17, 2009)

In regards to the KDE 4, of course there are going to be issues with it right off. After all, it was only just released. Also, remember, the only way to improve it isn't to sit and whine and tell everyone NOT to use it because it BREAKS, it's to help out, submit suggestions, help with artwork, do some bug reporting, troubleshooting, even try your hand at submitting patches ( if you're good enough, which i'm not)

Mind you, the last time i used KDE4 it was very very broken, but that's because I jumped on the bandwagon when that alpha version, the version where stuff is expected to be broken.

Side note: Ever notice how many stable useful linux apps aren't even version 1.0.0 yet? 

Back on topic, I'm using Granular, as it's a PCLOS derivative, and it's fast, stable, and does what i need. It supports my Broadcom wifi card, all i needed to supply were the firmware files. 

The only thing that i find to be a slight issue is that the kernel is compiled to be optimized for server usage, which is fine i guess, except for me needing to do various video editing and all, lol.

And i always recompile the kernel when a new one comes out, to remove unneeded stuff for my laptop, to make stuff faster. (alright, i admit it, i'm a geek.)

Anyways, I can say that although it is quite silvery (i like that tho^_^ request: gold theme for next release?) it is nice, solid, and fast.

Keep up the great work, guys!


----------



## anurag_bhd (Mar 18, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Although you might find a good amount fo people who fall in the category there are a certain percentage who have computers which are pretty standard or up to date. The benefit of Linux is you are able to run what you want and hence it is viable on a range of different computers.
> 
> In other words, let people run what they want. Its providing them with the option to change that counts.



Quite right.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*@clarjon1*

Recently, we added the 2.6.27 kernel to the test section of our repo. You should give it a try if the default one (2.6.26) doesn't work well for you:
*packages.granularproject.org/package.php?name=kernel-2.6.27.13.granular1

And in case you want to try out the 64-bit PAE edition of the 2.6.26 kernel, we added that one too:
*packages.granularproject.org/package.php?name=kernel-a64-2.6.26.8.granular2.a64


----------



## vaithy (Mar 31, 2009)

Today while browsing distrowatch weekly news items, I was surprised to findout about internal fight within the developers of PCLOS .. Some developers are reported  be quiting PCLOS and joining a new project called 'Unity'.. I was definately surprised to findout about GRANLUR also joining the bandwagon...
Anurag ! canyou elaporate what is going on PCLOS  also whether Granular's future is tied with PCLOS or mandriva?.. or if you are joining the'unity' project can you explain it here for the digit readers?


----------



## anurag_bhd (Apr 1, 2009)

vaithy said:


> Today while browsing distrowatch weekly news items, I was surprised to findout about internal fight within the developers of PCLOS .. Some developers are reported  be quiting PCLOS and joining a new project called 'Unity'.. I was definately surprised to findout about GRANLUR also joining the bandwagon...
> Anurag ! canyou elaporate what is going on PCLOS  also whether Granular's future is tied with PCLOS or mandriva?.. or if you are joining the'unity' project can you explain it here for the digit readers?



Sure Vaithy. I want to explain all that pretty soon. I'll make a detailed explanation as a news item on the project website. About PCLOS, I can't comment much about it. About Granular, it will be a part of the Unity project and partly based on Mandriva for the future releases. Granular is no longer going to be based on PCLOS or use it's repositories.

Also, I cannot say much about the Unity project right now, but it was not like an internal "fight" within the PCLOS team which resulted in the creation of this project. It was just a difference of views to proceed with the development.

More on this coming soon on the project website as updates. Watch out!


----------

